# 1997 UBC Fee Schedule



## fatboy (Aug 25, 2016)

Not sure who is still using this model, a lot of jurisdictions along the CO Front Range are.

My question, something that has not come up in the 20 years I have been here, is on the interpretation of the language in the Schedule "each additional $(dollar increment) or fraction thereof"  

We have always, as far back as I can track it, interpreted that to mean that if there is any amount over the exact dollar increment specified, it rounds up to the next exact dollar increment, the next full $100, or next full $1,000.

I had a contractor question it, saying he thought the intention was to calculate any fraction thereof, at the rate given, without rounding.

After re-reading it with that premise in mind, the language quoted could suggest that also.

So, how do you folks that use this Schedule, or variations of it, interpret and calculate it?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 25, 2016)

We round up to the nearest dollar and it does not effect the permit price except at a per $1,000 range. 
We do not round up to the next $100.00 dollar range


----------



## JBI (Aug 25, 2016)

Not a UBC guy or area, but our fee schedules included '...or fraction thereof.' 
So residential would state '$25.00 for the first $5,000 cost of construction, thereafter $3.00 per thousand or fraction thereof'. A $5001.00 project would cost $28.00. Of course we also set a cap on single family home permits of $300.00 after a (well connected) contractor got hit hit with a $2000.00 plus fee for a McMansion that he priced at several hundred thousand dollars. 
We also added that it was either the estimated cost provided or our calculated cost at set rates per square foot due to smart a$$es that would tell us a 1,200 s.f. bungalow only cost $5,000.00 to build (one in particular felt that he should factor only materials as his maintenance men were doing the work and he was paying them anyway... :O )


----------



## fatboy (Aug 25, 2016)

mtlogcabin said:


> We round up to the nearest dollar and it does not effect the permit price except at a per $1,000 range.
> We do not round up to the next $100.00 dollar range



To clarify, you don't round up to the next full $100 in those ranges, but do round up to next full $1,000 in the $1,000 ranges?


----------



## steveray (Aug 25, 2016)

Round up to the next $1000 and then use the multiplier...


----------



## my250r11 (Aug 25, 2016)

We have an ordinance for our fees but we round up and so does the software, 5001-6000 cost the same $58. When you get to 100,000 its $400 + $1 for every 1000 or portion of over still rounding up. So $165,780 =400 + 65780/1000=65.78=$466 permit fee.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 25, 2016)

fatboy said:


> To clarify, you don't round up to the next full $100 in those ranges, but do round up to next full $1,000 in the $1,000 ranges?


My mistake. We do round up to the next $100.00  from $500.00 to $2,000.00 range.


----------

